# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Santa Isabel Tadpole Care for Newbie

## Trip

I have 5 tree frogs (Amazon Milkx2, White'sx2 and an american green treefrog) as well as 2 bumble bee walking toads, so I'm not new to frogs as pets or culturing food.  However I am new to both dart frogs as well as raising frogs from tadpoles.

My friend has darts and most recently added 4 Santa Isabel's to his collection.  Clutches of eggs started appearing 3-4 days after he set them up in their vivarium.  I opted to take 4 tadpoles off his hands after they hatched.  We did it right (at least I think we did) got the Indian almond leaves, and the tadpole food treated with cera micron?  Now my one of my 4 tadpoles has sprouted rear legs and the others look like they are about to do the same!

So, I'm seeking some advice as to what to do next.  Do I need to move them into a new container yet?  What should the next container look like for 4 almost froglets? Water level? Additives? food etc.  

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

----------


## berksmike

Ive done a tricolor/anthonyi caresheet in the caresheet section and that includes tadpole care

----------


## Trip

> Ive done a tricolor/anthonyi caresheet in the caresheet section and that includes tadpole care



Thanks, I should have looked there.  Very informative.  I moved the tadpole that had front legs to an angled container with a little water and some moss, and he has since climbed out!  Now I'm kind of freaking out because I cant find springtails anywhere I am going to order some today, but what can I do in the meantime?  Will it continue to eat tadpole pellets? should I try fruit flies (I doubt he will eat the flies as he is really tiny).

----------


## Michael

You have a few days while the froglet will absorb the tail.  Problem with just ordering springtails is they are usually starter cultures.  I would ask about receiving a larger amount so you can begin feeding right away.  I would also order more then you need and begin culturing your own supply.

----------


## Trip

> You have a few days while the froglet will absorb the tail.  Problem with just ordering springtails is they are usually starter cultures.  I would ask about receiving a larger amount so you can begin feeding right away.  I would also order more then you need and begin culturing your own supply.


I ordered a 32oz culture from Josh's frogs.  I planned on feeding from that and starting a culture in the viv that I will be building tomorrow.  Is that feasible, or will I need another culture?

----------

